

Beware of submitting to Amazon Storyteller.  - OhRly

Beware of submitting to Amazon Storyteller. You&#x27;re automatically assigning Amazon Studios exclusive rights over your work for a 45 day window and agreeing in advance the option price.<p>To use Amazon Storyteller you need to set up an Amazon Studio account and agree to their T&amp;C&#x27;s.<p>Alarmingly, you&#x27;ll be agreeing to assign Amazon exclusive rights over your work. Buried in the fine print here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;studios.amazon.com&#x2F;getting-started
======
mikecane
Yes. I saw that mentioned at Geekwire. Before I did, I tried to read the TOS
before signing in, but it kept looping me back to the signin page. I wound up
trying a sample script with one panel, then split. I'd never submit anything
to it.

